# Beatles



## robertodino (19 Novembre 2010)

Coucou tout le monde. Alors il y en a qui envisagent dacheter le coffret complet des Beatles sur iTunes&#8201;? Moi jy pense, jy pense


----------



## Romuald (19 Novembre 2010)

Je n'ai pas attendu qu'ipapy réalise son caprice pour avoir les fab'four dans mon itune.


En apple lossless et sans DRM...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2010)

/mode Troll velu : 


/me préfère les Rolling Stones


----------



## Romuald (19 Novembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode Troll velu :
> 
> 
> /me préfère les Rolling Stones



Moi aussi, mais ça n'empêche rien !


----------



## robertodino (20 Novembre 2010)

Perso je nai jamais touché aux Beatles, jétais plutot Jimi Hendrix, The Doors, Steve Ray Vaughan et toute la panoplie de bluesmans. Ce serait pour moi une occasion de découvrir les Beatles, pourquoi pas, sinon jimagine bien que la plupart des gens nont pas attendu Apple, mais bon je suis surement pas le seul à ne posséder aucun album des Fab4...



Sinon cest quoi votre album préféré&#8201;?


----------



## tirhum (20 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Sinon cest quoi votre album préféré&#8201;?


----------



## robertodino (20 Novembre 2010)

Bon, allez, je me désabonne, bye


----------



## boodou (20 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]B9PjBgWOkng&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Bon, allez, je me désabonne, bye



Dès le 7° post d'un fil ? d'habitude c'est un peu plus long


----------



## r e m y (20 Novembre 2010)

Le boitier de la collection complète remastérisée, je l'ai acheté l'an dernier en version CD... CDs que j'ai importés dans mon iTunes, y compris les videos


----------



## robertodino (20 Novembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Dès le 7° post d'un fil ? d'habitude c'est un peu plus long



Non, mais attend, sérieux, je pose une question et l&#8217;on me répond des cakes au chocolat. OK, on est su Macgé mais bon c&#8217;est pas une excuse. 

PS: Les musclés loooool , pas mal


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> je pose une question et lon me répond des cakes au chocolat.



Cà, c'est le double effet kisscool du bar macg


----------



## robertodino (20 Novembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Cà, c'est le double effet kisscool du bar macg



Pas mal, pas mal 

Sinon quel album des Beatles est à conseiller pour un Newbie dans mon genre&#8201;?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Non, mais attend, sérieux, je pose une question et lon me répond des cakes au chocolat.


 
Ah mince, je pensais faire un cheesecake, je vois que je suis encore à côté de la plaque, quoi...

La barbe !


----------



## robertodino (20 Novembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah mince, je pensais faire un cheesecake, je vois que je suis encore à côté de la plaque, quoi...
> 
> La barbe !



Cheesecake? Avec ou sans sel?


----------



## r e m y (20 Novembre 2010)

Tiens... ça n'a rien à voir, mais pour ceux qui aiment Oscar Peterson, il y a un album des Greatest Hits sur iTunes vendu 2,99 Euros (93 titres !!!)


----------



## robertodino (20 Novembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens... ça n'a rien à voir, mais pour ceux qui aiment Oscar Peterson, il y a un album des Greatest Hits sur iTunes vendu 2,99 Euros (93 titres !!!)



Merci, je viens de l&#8217;acheter, oui je connais bien Peterson, à ce prix 

Merci encore


----------



## r e m y (21 Novembre 2010)

Dans le même ordre d'idées (et de prix): Sarah Vaughan Ultime Collection
118 titres pour 4,99 &#8364;


----------



## robertodino (21 Novembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Dans le même ordre d'idées (et de prix): Sarah Vaughan Ultime Collection
> 118 titres pour 4,99 



Elle par contre je nai jamais aimé. Mais bon il y a du Coltrane pour remplacer


----------



## rizoto (21 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


>



Impossible d'être plus heureux . Je suis curieux de connaître la blague lâchée avant le shoot du photographe ?


----------



## robertodino (22 Novembre 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Impossible d'être plus heureux . Je suis curieux de connaître la blague lâchée avant le shoot du photographe ?



Ben cest Dorothée qui a pris la photo, à poil biensûr......


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Ben c&#8217;est Dorothée qui a pris la photo, à poil biensûr......



Bon, je me désabonne de ce fil.
Si c'est pour lire des cakes au chocolat, ça ne sert à rien.




_J'ai bon là ?_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

Ouais !

Fab' bon d'accord c'est un affreux modofacho sans pitié, mais c'est aussi un être humain, à l'intérieur.

Fallait pas toucher à Dorothée !
Fallait pas.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Perso je nai jamais touché aux Beatles, jétais plutot Jimi Hendrix, The Doors, Steve Ray Vaughan et toute la panoplie de bluesmans. Ce serait pour moi une occasion de découvrir les Beatles, pourquoi pas, sinon jimagine bien que la plupart des gens nont pas attendu Apple, mais bon je suis surement pas le seul à ne posséder aucun album des Fab4...
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon cest quoi votre album préféré&#8201;?


Bonjour,

Pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas de disque des Beatles, le mieux est sans doute de se tourner vers les "doubles" Rouge 1962-1966 et Bleu 1967-1970. Il y a là l'essentiel du parcours artistique des "fab four".

Mon album préféré est le dernier, _Abbey Road_, mais _Revolver_, _Sgt Pepper..._ et _The Beatles_ (le blanc) sont aussi parmi les plus plébiscités.


----------



## Romuald (22 Novembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais !
> 
> Fab' bon d'accord c'est un affreux modofacho sans pitié, mais c'est aussi un être humain, à l'intérieur.
> 
> ...


Mouarf.



Toujours la bonne refléxion, Ponk


----------



## robertodino (23 Novembre 2010)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas de disque des Beatles, le mieux est sans doute de se tourner vers les "doubles" Rouge 1962-1966 et Bleu 1967-1970. Il y a là l'essentiel du parcours artistique des "fab four".
> 
> Mon album préféré est le dernier, _Abbey Road_, mais _Revolver_, _Sgt Pepper..._ et _The Beatles_ (le blanc) sont aussi parmi les plus plébiscités.



Merci du conseil. Je pense que je vais acheter tout le set, jaime bien les itunes LP. Mais bon, je doit attendre le début de décembre.... ben oui..... ma carte Visa..... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h10 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bon, je me désabonne de ce fil.
> Si c'est pour lire des cakes au chocolat, ça ne sert à rien.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. Mais le cake cest plutôt le fait de poster une photo des Musclés, non?


----------



## tirhum (23 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Ok. Mais le cake cest plutôt le fait de poster une photo des Musclés, non?


Plaît-il ?!...


----------



## robertodino (23 Novembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Plaît-il ?!...



Ben oui tirhum, car à cause de toi jai du refaire un tour sur youtube afin de me remémorer les mercredis après-midi de mon enfance ou je chômais pour voir le Club Dorothée (au Luxembourg nous navions pas libre le mercredi après-midi comparé à la France)


----------



## twinworld (24 Novembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens... ça n'a rien à voir, mais pour ceux qui aiment Oscar Peterson, il y a un album des Greatest Hits sur iTunes vendu 2,99 Euros (93 titres !!!)


Dans les commentaires suisses sur la super-compil'-des Beatles dans l'iTunes Store (ici, elle est vendue 250.-- CHF), j'en ai lu qui disaient qu'à ce tarif, le P2P avait encore des beaux jours devant lui. Je dirais qu'au tarif d'Oscar (à 5.-- CHF ici) le P2P peut aller se rhabiller 

Merci encore pour le tuyau.


----------



## Romuald (28 Novembre 2010)

Tiens, une question au passage. Y'en a-t-il un parmi vous qui

1) A réussi à écouter Revolution 9 de bout en bout
2) Si oui, l'a réécouté depuis ?

Parce que moi oui au 1 (c'était le 33 tours et on ne zappait pas) non au 2. :sick: :hosto:, en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2010)

Moi à la première écoute, je l'ai décoché dans ma bibliothèque iTunes... sans même attendre la fin des 8 minutes ;-)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Novembre 2010)

Une question me titille un peu...
C'est bien Michel Jaquessonne qui avait acquis les droits d'édition des Beatles ?...

Il est donc hors de question que j'engraisse les héritiers de la tafiole javellisée ! 

En plus, les Biteulses, ça ma toujours ridé les burnes... :style:

Helter Skelter, à la limite, est amusant... Vu qu'il a inspiré  les oeuvres de ce fracassé de Charles Manson


----------



## Nemo Verne (28 Novembre 2010)

robertodino a dit:


> Pas mal, pas mal
> 
> Sinon quel album des Beatles est à conseiller pour un Newbie dans mon genre&#8201;?



Pas évident de répondre à ça...

Pero, mon préféré est Magical Mystery Tour, je l'ai découvert à l'âge de 5 ans...
d'autres te diront Let It Be ou Sergent Pepper

Le mieux, vas sur le site de la Fnac ou Amazone, écoute les extraits d'albums et fait toi ton avis perso 

Bonne écoute


----------



## pasteq (20 Décembre 2010)

Cool ce topic


----------



## robertodino (9 Février 2011)

pasteq a dit:


> Cool ce topic


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)

pasteq a dit:


> Cool ce topic


 


robertodino a dit:


>


 
Vous avez un local ?
Vous êtes combien ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2011)

Je te trouve moins consensuel ces temps-ci mon cher Ponk


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Je te trouve moins consensuel ces temps-ci mon cher Ponk


 
_HELP !_
_I need somebody's help_
_.....(yaourt)....dyyy's HE-HE-HELP_

_When i was young_
_but so much younger than to-day-ay-ay-ay_
_i never needed anybody_
_help in bein' consensuel_

_But now these days have gone_
_and i feel parfois un p'tit peu la moutarde qui m'envahit l'no-o-ose_
_i say des trucs_
_un peu plus rudes_
_alopeneup the doors !_

_Help me if you can_
_i'm feeling mécha-an-ant_
_I don't do appriciate_
_to read la vie des glan-an-ands_
_help me get my post back on teh consesnsu-u-us_
_Won't you pleaaaaaaase_
_please_
_he-help me _
_he-help me_
_he-help me i i ouuuuuuuu_


----------

